# I'm here, now what?



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

So, I'm here permanently in Canada currently processing the spousal sponsorship paperwork. Now I am looking forward to over a year or doing absolutely nothing while I wait. I won't be able to work and go to college/university in that time. Does anyone have any suggestions about what I can do to keep busy? We don't have children so I pretty much have nothing to spend the day doing except cooking and cleaning. Any suggestions would be great! ha :juggle:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

American_Woman said:


> So, I'm here permanently in Canada currently processing the spousal sponsorship paperwork. Now I am looking forward to over a year or doing absolutely nothing while I wait. I won't be able to work and go to college/university in that time. Does anyone have any suggestions about what I can do to keep busy? We don't have children so I pretty much have nothing to spend the day doing except cooking and cleaning. Any suggestions would be great! ha :juggle:


There are all kinds of charitable work you can do.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Take an online course.
Or study by yourself at home, with books you buy or go to the library.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I agree with the other replies you've already had. 

There are many ways to volunteer your time. Maybe you're good at a sport and could be a volunteer coach. Maybe you like animals and could volunteer at the local animal shelter. Find whatever it is that lights your candle and try to volunteer in that area. It'll increase your quality of life and will also make your waiting time go faster. More importantly you'll be making a big contribution to your community.

You say that you can't go to school, but that doesn't mean that you can't learn. This is the perfect opportunity to do some self teaching or online learning. Maybe there are some classes somewhere that you could register for - not every class is going to check your immigration status. You could join a gym, take yoga classes, learn a new language, learn to ski or ice skate, learn computer programming, learn to play a musical instrument, etc. The possibilities are endless.

It's also a great opportunity to do 2 things I'd love to do more of but never seem to get the time - read books and travel.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Find your passion*



American_Woman said:


> So, I'm here permanently in Canada currently processing the spousal sponsorship paperwork. Now I am looking forward to over a year or doing absolutely nothing while I wait. I won't be able to work and go to college/university in that time. Does anyone have any suggestions about what I can do to keep busy? We don't have children so I pretty much have nothing to spend the day doing except cooking and cleaning. Any suggestions would be great! ha :juggle:


\

I agree with the other replies you have had but also you can indulge in a passion - be it pottery, painting or writing - find a group/club to join. There are numerous options on MeetUp on the internet. Also if you want to work once the paperwork has been approved maybe volunteer in the field you will be working in - it gives you 'brownie' points when you do apply for work.
Good luck and enjoy this time - once you are working time reduces for pleasure!
MandyB


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there a chapter of the American Womens club in your area? They will likely have outings, classes, groups, etc. It would also be a great place to meet people. I'm sure if you google with the name of your city, you'll find the nearest one


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

American_Woman said:


> So, I'm here permanently in Canada currently processing the spousal sponsorship paperwork. Now I am looking forward to over a year or doing absolutely nothing while I wait. I won't be able to work and go to college/university in that time. Does anyone have any suggestions about what I can do to keep busy? We don't have children so I pretty much have nothing to spend the day doing except cooking and cleaning. Any suggestions would be great! ha :juggle:


Hello,

You could split your time among volunteer work, a language class (French, for example), physical activities (CrossFit, for example >>crossfitto.com<<), books, sign up for the nearest community centre as there is always loads of activities for all ages... at least that's the case for the community centres close to my house.


Cheers


----------



## Raju_pvr (Aug 4, 2010)

You could try learning while earning an income. 

there are several opportunities to do so in Canada. 

one such opportunity is showing people on how to reducie and save on expenses they are already paying for.

this activity could keep you busy all day long and also generte income. 
does your bank account have some more room to fill up?


----------

